# 53 panel



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

hey guys it almost ready


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

:woohoo:


hojohn said:


> hey guys it almost ready


well lets see it!!! l:woohoo:


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*rear veiw*


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*more bodys*


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)




----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey what are those old pickups in the background...? me likey!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

back up about a foot HoJo, then take it, unless you can find that Macro button...RM


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*some rims sorry for blurry pics*






















<a href="http://s517.photobucket.com/albums/u340/ubugme8_2008/?action=view&current=100_0588.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i517.photobucket.com/albums/u340/ubugme8_2008/100_0588.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*hope these turn out better*


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)




----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)




----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

coach if interested i will send you a truck. randy hope the second round looks better and i have a yellow panel going out your way the bumpers look a hole lot better:woohoo:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice work on the panel trucks.Tom


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Nice pics man...*

John,

Man you been busy having fun again. Nice to see pics from you now so, everyone else can see what a slot-a-holic you realy are. 

Bob...when it gets warmer I am painting up one of your panels...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow the panel's looking cool!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: So is the pick-em-up!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:Both look like they may have some lighting potential!!! Cool!!! Ok, so I have a one track mind!!! :lol:


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

those are way cool 
do sell any of you bodies


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Great looking bods, John! Love the colors, too, hey! :thumbsup:

As far as your new wheels go, have they been working out ok?
From what I can see, they look good.
Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

John's bodies do make great Gassers!!! Here's a couple of old builds from the bodies John sent me. The Moon tank is from the Hot Wheels 37 Gasser and Vincent wheels. Thanks John!!! RM

I did this orange one for myself.










I sent this red one back, I "accidently" put the wrong name on it...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Now I'm definately excited about mine showing up!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Just out of curiosity, thanks to the side by side (or up and down) comparison, did you do a little top chopping on the orange one?? 
There's a significant difference in passenger compartment height between exhibit A and exhibit B...

Making oversized picture posting reading easier since 2008.. :freak::jest:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I have seen the JOHN 53 under glass and out of the glass...*

Was over at Johns a couple of weeks ago and saw this thing close up. WOW! Hilltop does some nice work and also need to give John some credit for making these up also. They are just neat little Panels man!

Can't wait to do a couple of these up myself and might as well put some Hilltop blowers on them as well. Now the bar has been set so, I better not Fudge my build up. Ooooooooooh the pressure...lol Naw I just want a fun build and with this 53 body you can't go wrong no matter what you do with it.

Bob...do we all just put our names on these and say Randy made them? (LOL)...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Sltman, The resin bodies had a little bits of diffrences in the casting's. Sometimes you have to sand a little further or build back up, to get a smooth look. The red had a bigger blimmish at the windshield and door window openings, if I remeber correctly. I guess I just sanded it out, which made the openings bigger. The red panel has a taller scoop also, which I added, where as I sanded down the orange scoop, for a lower look...RM
P.S. The rear tires on the red is running 24 psi. and the orange is running 26 psi. Didn't know if you caught that


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking Panel. How does one go about getting one? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

OK, I gotcha now!! The roof isn't lower, the windows openings are shorter. The red one got a bit more trimming in the openings, is all.. Looks great either way..


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

joez870 said:


> Great looking bods, John! Love the colors, too, hey! :thumbsup:
> 
> As far as your new wheels go, have they been working out ok?
> From what I can see, they look good.
> Inquiring minds want to know.


if i havent had to much pop before i drill them not to bad im sending you some check out see what you think:woohoo:


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

:woohoo:


mahorsc said:


> those are way cool
> do sell any of you bodies


if you pm me your addy i will get you one made up


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Cool looking Panels. Looks like someone's been busy....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

